# What is Microsoft Journal?



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

What is Microsoft Journal?

What is it used for?

What is its function?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

"Windows Journal is the note-taking accessory that lets you create and organize the handwritten notes you make with your Tablet PC", apparently.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/tabletpc/russel_03january20.mspx


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Not at all what the name seemed to imply. 

Thanks.


----------



## davidemile (May 19, 2005)

I use Journal at work to keep track of tasks.
Often I'll copy a task into Journal, give it a category, and activate the clock while I'm working on the task.
At the end of the week, I export the items out in Excel and create a pivot table and chart graphically displaying my minutes used, on what, and for which department.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks, that sounds like something I would never need.

At least I now know that much.


----------

